# 

## Bigbeat

Czy ktoś bawił się już z odzyskiwaniem ciepła ze ścieków bytowych (wanna, umywalka - niby fekalne też ciepłe, ale to pachnie kłopotami chyba  :wink:  )?
Widziałem już takie rozwiązanie, że dom miał podwójną kanalizację (oddzielnie fekalne, oddzielnie bytowe) i podwójne szambo, i w szambie dla ścieków bytowych była położona wężownica (z rury do ogrzewania podłogowego bodaj), włączona "szeregowo" z GWC na wejściu pompy ciepła.
Myślę poważnie nad wykorzystaniem wody szarej (z wanny) do spłuczek WC - i w planowanym zbiorniku 200l aż się prosi wstawić wężownicę i odebrać od tej ciepłej szarej wody chociaż trochę ciepła, które trzeba było wcześniej jej dać. Ponieważ jednak nie planuję pompy ciepła, myślę, żeby włączyć to na wejściu podgrzewacza cwu.
Przy, załóżmy, 10m takiej wężownicy z PE i dość małej różnicy temeratur (30st - 15st) strumień ciepła byłby niewielki, ale w sumie czas odebrania ciepła ne jest tutaj krytyczny, i po jakimś czasie i tak większość ciepła by się odebrała.
Czy Waszym zdaniem ma to sens? Koszt niby niewielki (wężownica z PE + trochę rur i jakieś zawory obejściowe), a może trochę mniej gazu by się zużyło...

----------


## aru

hm tak za ciosem
może w fotelach i wyrze też wężownice, po co ma się ciepło marnować, a o ciuchach nie wspomnę  :big grin:  

a tak na poważnie wątpię w jakąkolwiek wydajność takiego rozwiązania

----------


## kaltam

Przerost formy nad treścią. Jeżeli tak podejść do tematu to właściciele jamników powinni zamienić je na bernardyny bo więcej dają ciepła i będzie mniejszy rachunek za ogrzewanie (temperatura ciała psa osyluje wokół 38 st.). Dwa takie bernardyny ogrzeją zimą sypialnię. Proszę potraktować niniejszy post z humorem. Ale życzę powodzenia.

----------


## krzysztofh

Racjonalnie podchodząc do tematy, trzeba rozważyć kwestię napraw takiej instalacji, szczególnie tej części w szambie. Jak zaczniesz użytkować szambo, wejść do niego raczej się nie da nie narażając zdrowia i życia.
Natomiast odzyskane ciepło na pewno zmniejszyło by zużycie gazu, tylko, że odzysk powinien być w zbiorniku, przez który przepływa woda z wanny, umywalek i zmywarki, bo później jak ta woda trafi do ogólnego szamba to raczej będzie trudno o oszczędności (niska temperatura ogólnych ścieków).

----------


## marcinor

> hm tak za ciosem
> może w fotelach i wyrze też wężownice, po co ma się ciepło marnować, a o ciuchach nie wspomnę  
> 
> a tak na poważnie wątpię w jakąkolwiek wydajność takiego rozwiązania


ALE SIE UBAWIŁEM. DZIĘKI!!!  :big grin:

----------


## Marcin_Łódź

> Przerost formy nad treścią. Jeżeli tak podejść do tematu to właściciele jamników powinni zamienić je na bernardyny bo więcej dają ciepła i będzie mniejszy rachunek za ogrzewanie (temperatura ciała psa osyluje wokół 38 st.). Dwa takie bernardyny ogrzeją zimą sypialnię. Proszę potraktować niniejszy post z humorem. Ale życzę powodzenia.



Ale wtedy musisz dodać koszty żywienia tych bernardynów do kosztów ogrzania domu. No i rachunek za prąd też wzrośnie bo przy psach w domu trzeba częściej odkurzać. No i sie może okazać się, że to jest nieekonomiczne 
 :big grin:  

No i oczywiście trzebaby te bernardyny ogolić, żeby nie było strat ciepła na sierści (i tu z kolei dzieki temu możemy odzyskać trochę kasy z odkurzania)

Ewentualnie można zupełnie zrezygnować z co i kupić kilka bernardynów i trzymać po dwa w każdym pokoju - tylko muszą pomiędzy pokojami poruszać się w sposób konrtrolowany, żeby w jednym pokoju nie było za ciepło a w innym za zimno.


A żeby nie było zupełnie nie na temat: jaka jest temp. wody z wanny: 32 stopnie? Zanim dopłynie do szamba jeszcze się trochę ochłodzi. Powiedzmy wpływa do zbiornika na szarą wodę mając temp. 28 stopni.
Na dworze jest -5 stopni. jak szybko nawet 200 litrów wody o temp. 28 stopni schłodzi sie do 10??? poza tym to jest założenie, że ten zbiornik jest pusty. a jak ta woda wpływając łączy się z szarą ZIMNĄ wodą która już tam jest - jak wtedy szybko się chłodzi?? no i pytanie kolejne: ile ciepła możesz pobrać od 200 litrów wody o temp 28 stopni, która w dodatku ulega szybkiemu schładzaniu na skutek niskiej temp otoczenia??

Myślę, że taka wężownica jest nieopłacalna.

Choć pomysł z wykorzystaniem szarej wody - według mnie bardzo fajny.

----------


## miwol

Już wiem, że to jest mój ulubiony wątek   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Jacek K.

Brawo Bigbeat! Po komentarzach pod Twoim postem widzę jaki jest poziom świadomości ekologicznej w Polsce. Uśmiechy i powątpiewanie. Czy ktoś z szanownych kolegów wie, ile trzeba energii żeby ogrzać o 1st. C 1 litr wody? I to ciepło puszczacie do kanalizy. Rekuperatory do powietrza się przyjęły, a powietrze ma duuuuużo mniejsze ciepło właściwe niż woda. No, ale przynajmniej humor na grupie jest  :Smile:   :Smile: 

OK, bodajże w Belgii jest obowiązek rozdzielanie ścieków (czarnej wody) od wody szarej. Tak się tam buduje. 

Warto z "szarego" ciepła skorzystać. Ale jak? Rozwiązanie proponowane przez Bigbeata się nie sprawdzi, bo jesli dobrze rozumiem woda z kąpieli ma bezpośrednio "ogrzewać" cwu. Ale nie będzie tego robić, bo cwu ma w zbiorniku np 55st. C, a pokąpielowa np 30-35 (czasem mniej) i to przy założeniu, że ktoś bierze ciepłą kąpiel. Tutaj potrzeba pompę ciepła, ale do pompy potrzeba zbiornika. Czy to się opłaca? W basenach kąpielowych tak, w domu nie (chyba, że ktoś sobie zrobi pompę ciepła).

Ja na razie widzę tylko jedno rozwiązanie: rekuperator do wody szarej, tzn. jakiś płaszczowo rurowy, przeciwprądowy. I tylko do prysznica położonego piętro wyżej.. Od dołu wchodzi zimna woda z rurociągu, a od góry przefiltrowana woda szara spod prysznica. Filtr to najlepiej jakiś oczkowy metalowy,który można przeczyścić co jakiś czas. Być może do tego filtr piaskowy? Nie wiem, nie znam się na filtrach (jeszcze  :Smile: 

Dlaczego tylko do prysznica? Bo na bieżąco prysznic wymienia wodę. Wanna to zbiornik.

Dostałem ofertę od firmy produkującej wymienniki ciepła do wody i cena nie jest wysoka (po rabacie powinno być w granicach 1100zł brutto). Do tego filtr i trochę rur. Mój projekt przewiduje już dwie osobne rury ściekowe. Zawsze mogę je sobie połączyć, a w razie czego mam "grunt" pod instalację. Szarą wodą będę rozsączał w ogródku - jest to też bardzo dobry nawóz.

Pozdrawiam.

Dopisane: Bigbeat, nie doczytałem Twojego postu. Teraz widzę, że piszesz o pompie ciepła. Zwrot honoru!

Jeśli chodzi o oszczędności to wstępnie szacuje się 30% dzięki takiemu wyniennikowi ciepła.

----------


## sSiwy12

Mój poziom świadomości ekologicznej nie pozwala na "wylewanie" detergentów na ogródek - nawet na trawę. I od kiedy detergenty i inna chemia jest doskonałym nawozem? Chodziło chyba o produkt końcowy z BOŚ - na ale to inna bajka.
Co do odzysku energii ze ścieków małych domów poprzez kolektor DZ dla PC. Ilość energii pobieranej przez taki kolektor zawsze będzie większa niż energia zawarta w samych ściekach. Doprowadzić to może ( i to bardzo szybko) do zamarznięcia szamba (zbiornika) , bo kolektory pracują w ujemnych temperaturach.
Oczywiście sprawa przedstawia sie zupełnie inaczej w dużych zbiorowiskach i tam faktycznie nastepuje wystarczajaco duży zrzut ścieków, aby była możliwość skutecznego odzysku.
Co do wymiennika. Idea fajna, ale mało skuteczna. Przy temperaturze zrzutu około 50 stopni (duża przesada) temperatura wody podgrzanej będzie oscylowało w granicach 25 - 30 stopni (optymista ze mnie)

----------


## aru

i teraz można zadać "sakramentalne" pytanie - co z kosztami?
bo coś mi się wydaje, że finansowo pomysł leży

----------


## Marcin_Łódź

to i ja czuje się wyołany do tablicy bo i ja dopisałem humorystyczny komentarz.

Nie jestem fizykem i nie wiem ile ciepła potrzeba do ogrzania wody itp. ale nie sądze, żeby woda o temp około 30 stopni, (która podkreśle raz jeszcze na pewno ulega bardzo szybkiemyu wychłodzeniu) ogrzała cwu czy co.

Jeżeli jednak któryś z obecnych tu szanownych kolegów forumowiczów udowodni, że sie mylę - będę się kajał publicznie.

Jeżeli chodzi o mój poziom świadomości ekolog.:
Wyraźnie napisałem na zakończenie swojego poprzedniego postu, że pomysł z rozdzieleniem wody bardzo mi się podoba. Uważam jedynie, że kasa włożona w wężownice i inne el. takiej instalacji byłaby lepiej wykorzystana na grubszy choćby minimalnie styropian do ocieplenia ścian. Ja jestem jak najbardziej za grubym ocieplaniem ścian, rekuperatorem i nawet pc (tylko kasy na to - niet   :cry:  )

----------


## Marcin_Łódź

> Rozwiązanie proponowane przez Bigbeata się nie sprawdzi (...) cwu ma w zbiorniku np 55st. C, a pokąpielowa np 30-35 (czasem mniej) i to przy założeniu, że ktoś bierze ciepłą kąpiel.



Tak więc drogi Jacku, powiątpiewasz w świadomośc ekologiczną niektórych osób piszących w tym wątku, ale sam przyznajesz, że zaproponowane rozw. się nie sprawdzi.

----------


## Bigbeat

Ej ej, Panowie, to nie tak  :wink: 

1. Nie napisałem, że chcę użyć szarą wodę jako główne źródło energii - chodziło mi raczej o to, żeby zabrać jej choć trochę ciepła, a nie tracić wszystko.

2. Podałem przykład z szambem, ale sam chcę zrobić inaczej. Pozwolę sobie jeszcze raz to opisać: chcę w kotłowni dać 200l zbiornik na szarą wodę z wanny, żeby zasilać nią spłuczki WC - i to jest główny powód, dla którego woda ta będzie zbierana. Ponieważ woda z wanny z reguły jest ciepła (a na pewno cieplejsza od wody zimnej), wpadłem na pomysł, żeby zupełnie przy okazji zabrać jej trochę ciepła (bo po grzyba ciepłą wodą płukać WC?). Tak więc koszt tego odbioru ciepła staje się niewielki, bo wodę zbieram z innego powodu.

3. Nie przewiduję u siebie pompy ciepła, dlatego pomyślałem, żeby przekazać to ciepło wodzie, podawanej na wejście zasobnika cwu (czyli włączam wężownicę od szarej wody pomiędzy hydrofor a zasobnik).

4. Wiem, że szybkość przekazywania ciepła maleje wraz ze zmniejszaniem się różnicy temperatur czynnika chłodzonego i chłodzącego. Oczywistym jest jednak, że dopóki będzie taka różnica temperatur (a będzie, bo - jak pisałem - woda z wanny prawie zawsze będzie cieplejsza od wody z hydroforu), dopóty przekazywanie ciepła będzie nadal zachodzić.

5. Jasne jest, że skoro na ogrzanie 200l wody o 10st Celsjusza potrzeba jakiejś energii, to przy schładzaniu tej wody o to samo 10st taka sama energia będzie przez tą wodę oddana - oczywiście nie wszystko zabierze wężownica, część uleci przez ścianki zbiornika, a część nie zdąży się odebrać, bo ktoś spuści wodę w kibelku  :wink:  i poleci jeszcze ciepła.

6. Zakładając więc, że czas odbierania tego ciepła jest nieograniczony, da się odebrać całe ciepło wynikające z różnicy temperatur. Oczywiście czas będzie ograniczony, ale - patrząc z szerszego horyzontu czasowego - nie jest w zasadzie istotne, czy to ciepło będzie się odbierać przez 10 minut, czy przez 20 godzin - przecież za gaz też nie płacę w odstępach minutowych, tylko za cały miesiąc. Jeśli więc uda mi się przekazać to ciepło wodzie, podawanej potem do zasobnika cwu, o tyle mniej ciepła będzie musiał dać potem kocioł gazowy, żeby dogrzać wodę do żądanej temperatury.

7. I na koniec - na pewno nie opłacało by się robić odzysku ciepła z szarej wody tą metodą, gdyby miało to służyć tylko temu. Podkreślam jednak jeszcze raz, że szarą wodę i tak zbieram do zasilania spłuczek, i _przy_okazji_ chcę odebrać od niej ciepło. Koszt odebrania ciepła w tym przypadku staje się stosunkowo niewielki - wężownica, kilka zaworów i rur. Dlatego właśnie to rozważam.

----------


## sSiwy12

Takie postawienie sprawy zmienia trochę stan rzeczy. Zasugrowałem się wzmianką o PC - stąd moje uwagi w tym zakresie.
Sama idea gromadzenia i wtórnego obiegu wody szarej jest realna. Oczszędności są (w skali roku od 3 do 6 m3 "czystej wody), co przedkłada się na mniejsze koszty eksploatacyjne ( mniej za pobór i mniej za ścieki, lub wywóz szamba), a co ważniejsze jast naprawdę posunięciem ekologicznym.
Co do "odzysku" ciepła i aspektu ekonomicznego. Faktem jest, że kosztuje każdy stopień o jaki musimy podgrzać CWU. Jesli jest to niejako przy okazji, to moim zdaniem warto spróbować.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Marcin_Łódź

hmmmmmmmm....

no tak jeżeli zbiornik ma być w kotłowni to radykalnie zmienia postać rzeczy. 

Ja myślałem, że ty chcesz ten zbiornik gdzieś pod ziemią dać (takie drugie szambo). i tak sobie myślałem, że gdzie Ty chcesz ładować pod ziemię wężownicę, ale jak tak jak to opisałeś - jak i tak zakładasz instalacje do odzysku wody szarej - to załóz tam wężownicę. koszty rzeczywiście niewielkie, więc jak nie przyniesie to zauważalnych efektóew to nie będziesz się zamartwiał, że wywaliłeś na to cięzka kasę. A tak zawsze jakieś tam małe złotówki miesięcznie rachunek będzie niższy.

Powodzenia.

----------


## Jacek K.

OK, widzę że dyskusja się ożywiła  :Smile: 

Na wstępie napiszę, że w domach ultraenergooszczędnych (pasywnych lub max 3-litrowych) energia do grzania wody to ponad 50% całości zużywanej energi pierwotnej. Dlatego w ogóle ktoś interesuje się solarami, pompami kawitacyjnymi czy agregatorami do szarej wody. Później rzucę kilka lików z rynku niemieckiego - u nich jest przynajmniej kilka rozwiązań komercyjnych już do kupienia.

*sSiwy12*: są detergenty i detergenty. Niektóre są oznakowane jako ekologiczne i można je lać z szarą wodą do ziemi. Jak nie chcesz tak bezpardonowo, to możesz dać jakiś filtr węglowy albo nawet membranę  :Smile:  Ale czy wodę z miednicy po myciu też byś lał do szamba czy po prostu na trawnik? Poza tym ja nie namawiam do wychładzania szamba, tylko do wychładzania szarej wody zaraz po jej zużyciu. Inaczej sprawność odzysku ciepła zmaleje , a koszty tegoż wzrosną.

*aru*: koszty raczej niewielkie, ale zależy co chcesz otrzymać. Odzysk ciepła pod prysznicem (i tylko tam) to ok. 1100zł za wymiennik. Z umywalek dużo się nie odzyska, ale nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie, zeby i je podłączyć do pionu szarej wody (ja podłączę).
Sprawnośc wyniennika to 70 do ponad 90%. Kiedy się to zwróci? Myślę, że w 3 lata najdalej (zalezy od zużycia).

*Marcin_Łódź* : napisałem sprostowanie do postu Bigbeata!

Do wszystkich: ciepło w szarej wodzie nie może być głównym źródłem energii, bo sprawnośc odzysku jest poniżej 100%. Z drugiej strony widziałem pompę ciepła na wode wodociągową  :Smile: 

Tu chodzi o proste równianie: jaka będzie temperatura zasilania prysznica wody bez i z wymiennikiem? Jest to średnia ważona, w której wagami jest ilość (np w kg) wody na- i wypływającej spod prysznica, pomnożona przez sprawność odzysku. Wychodzi mi jak na razie, że o te 10 Kelwinów będę do przodu jak nic. Wyliczenia przedstawię później, bo teraz już cholernie się spieszę na fuchę. Na razie!

----------


## adam_mk

Poczytałem i tak sobie pomyślałem.
Można zrobić wymiennik płaszczowo rurowy taki, żeby zimna woda dopływająca do prysznica była podgrzewana wodą odpływającą z tegoż prysznica jako sciek. Urządzenie proste i działa grawitacyjnie. Musi być umiejscowione poniżej odpływu z prysznica. Ile zaoszczędzi? Nie wiem. Nie szacowałem.
Może tak?
Adam M.

----------


## sSiwy12

Zgoda. Tylko ten odwieczy ambarans "aby dwoje chciało na raz".

----------


## Bigbeat

*adam_mk* - fajny pomysł, ale ma jedną wadę: to, czego nie  zdąży odebrać podgrzewana woda, poleci w rury.
Dlatego wolę zbierać szarówkę i zabierać jej ciepło bez "presji czasowej"  :smile:

----------


## Jacek K.

> Poczytałem i tak sobie pomyślałem.
> Można zrobić wymiennik płaszczowo rurowy taki, żeby zimna woda dopływająca do prysznica była podgrzewana wodą odpływającą z tegoż prysznica jako sciek. Urządzenie proste i działa grawitacyjnie. Musi być umiejscowione poniżej odpływu z prysznica. Ile zaoszczędzi? Nie wiem. Nie szacowałem.
> Może tak?
> Adam M.


Dokładnie tak. Zresztą wcześniej to napisałem  :Smile: 

Problem: wymiennik pracuje przy jakimś tam ciśnieniu na dolocie źródła ciepła i wody z wodociągu. Z wodociągiem problemu nie ma, ale z ciśnieniem spod prysznica już tak. Po prostu powinniśmy zapewnić słup wody. Trzeba policzyć. Mi policzono wymiennik na 50 cm słupa wody na "prysznicowe" zużycie wody i rurę fi50. Sam wymiennik powinien być ze stali szlachetnej, broń Boże z miedzi. Czasami przecież czyścimy nasze brodziki jakimś chlorem czy inną żrącą substancją. A, przydałoby się opatulić wymiennik w jakiś płaszcz termoizolacyjny (z wiadomych powodów).

Obiecane wyliczenia:
Założenia:
- bierzemy prysznic w temperaturze 40st
- szara woda ma Tpr=35 st C
- cwu ma temp. 55 st 
- woda wodociągowa ma Twod=10 st C
- temperatura wody zasilającej prysznic ( za wymiennikiem) to Tzas  i tą temperaturę liczymy
- ilośc wody wodociągowej m_wod
- ilośc wody spod prysznica m_pr

Zakładam na razie sprawność wymiennika 100%. Później to skoryguję.

Tzas=(Twod*m_wod+Tpr*m_pr)/(m_wod+m_pr)

Aby otrzymać temp. natrysku 40 st. C musimy zmieszać strumień wody cwu o temp. 55 st z zimną wodą o temp. 10 st w stosunku 2:1.
Tzas=(10*2+35*3)/5
Tzas=25 st. C
Skąd te 2 i 3? Bo ogrzewamy dwie jednostki masy wody,a spod prysznica wraca 3 jednostki wody (jedna jednostka to zimna woda).

Uwzględniając jeszcze sprawność: upraszczam mnożąc różnicę temperatur Tzas-Twod przez sprawność (nie wyjdzie jednak dokładnie):
sprawność=0.9
Tzas=(25-10)*0.9+10
Tzas=23,5 st C

Ciekawa sprawa wyjdzie, jak się zasili przepływówkę z wody za wymiennikiem. Ilość wody wlatującej i wylatującej jest wtedy taka sama:
Tzas=(10*1+35*1)/2
Tzas=22,5 st. C
i po uzwględnieniu sprawności:
Tzas=(22,5-10)*0.9+10
Tzas=21,5 st. C

Czyli przy przepływówce odzyskaliśmy mniej ciepła, ale sam ogrzewacz musi grzać od temp. 21,5 st c już tylko jedną jednostkę masy wody, a nie dwie od 23,5 jak w przypadku ogrzewacza pojemnościowego! Jest to logiczne: po co grzać wodę do 55 st C, żeby schładzać ją zaraz po tym do 40 st C wodą o temp. 10st?

Tak naprawdę obliczenia są przybliżone, bo w przepływówce (za nią) występują inne proporcje "mieszania" niż 1:1, a sprawność odzysku ciepła też uprościłem. Ale idea jest chyba jasna: operacja grzanie za mocno + schładzanie + odzysk będzie mniej efektywna niż grzanie precyzyjne + odzysk, ponieważ odzysk jest poniżej 100%.

Jeżeli bredzę to proszę mnie nie linczować tylko poprawić.
Dziękuję.

 :Smile:

----------


## bajcik

Czy ten patent można stosować jeśli dalej są rurki miedziane?
Mam na myśli jakieś jony, jakieś szeregi elektrochemiczne którymi adam_mk ciągle straszy  :wink:

----------


## Jastrząb

> a może coś takiego:
> http://sdinfo.ru/waste-water-heat-recovery/


Rury kanalizacyjnem nie bez powodu sa .... gladkoscienne.
Jesli to ma fukncjonowac dluzej niz 2 lata, to wezownica jednak na zewnatrz rury kanalizacyjnej.

----------


## nydar

> Sądzę, że ten odzysk musi być przed zasobnikiem CWU, żeby podgrzewał wodę wodociągową. Termostat i odzysk przy prysznicu może nie być dobrym pomysłem jeśli mamy odpowiednią temp. w zasobniku i kąpiemy się odkręcając tylko ciepłą.


Sporo problemów  z odzyskiem szare ścieki-woda. Wydaje się,że nie ma nic łatwiejszego jak do powietrza :smile:

----------


## Barth3z

> Sporo problemów  z odzyskiem szare ścieki-woda. Wydaje się,że nie ma nic łatwiejszego jak do powietrza


Gdyby nie było wymienników p-p to czemu nie.

----------


## nydar

Czyli uważasz,że powietrze do powietrza a woda do wody. Inne  konfiguracje nie do przyjęcia :big grin:

----------


## Barth3z

> Czyli uważasz,że powietrze do powietrza a woda do wody. Inne  konfiguracje nie do przyjęcia


Nie, ależ do przyjęcia. Z tym, że nie łatwiejsze.
Jeśli masz powietrze do powietrza i woda do wody, to efektywność będzie wyższa niż woda do powietrza. Do swojej opcji potrzebujesz czegoś jeszcze, np. pompy ciepła.

----------


## nydar

,,Jeśli masz powietrze do powietrza i woda do wody, to efektywność będzie wyższa niż woda do powietrza."
Ciekawa teoria,zważywszy na pojemność ciepną wody 4200J/kg/k i powietrza 1005J/kg/K. Z całym szacunkiem,ale efektywność z tej racji, woda w kierunku powietrze będzie zawsze wyższa  niż  układ jednorodny.

----------


## Barth3z

> ,,Jeśli masz powietrze do powietrza i woda do wody, to efektywność będzie wyższa niż woda do powietrza."
> Ciekawa teoria,zważywszy na pojemność ciepną wody 4200J/kg/k i powietrza 1005J/kg/K. Z całym szacunkiem,ale efektywność z tej racji, woda w kierunku powietrze będzie zawsze wyższa  niż  układ jednorodny.


Zsumuj ilość energii w wymienniku p-p i dodaj ilośc energii w wymienniku w-w. Będzie wyższa niż w twoim układzie.

----------


## nydar

Efektywność Barth. :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> Sądzę, że ten odzysk musi być przed zasobnikiem CWU, żeby podgrzewał wodę wodociągową. Termostat i odzysk przy prysznicu może nie być dobrym pomysłem jeśli mamy odpowiednią temp. w zasobniku i kąpiemy się odkręcając tylko ciepłą.


dokładnie to tak działa u mnie... :smile:

----------


## Amadek

Czy ktoś z forumowiczów może polecić jakieś gotowe rozwiązanie lub firmę które wykonuje instalacje odzyskujące energię ze ścieków?


Znalazłem coś takiego http://www.sewageheatrecovery.com/piranha/ ale niestety firma kanadyjska.

Znalazłem też polskie urządzenie - odzyskwa ściekowa. Niestety to urządzenie wymaga oddzielnej instalacji kanalizacyjnej dla wody (wanna, zlew, pralka, zmywarka) oraz dla toalet. Odzyskwa nie może być podłączona do instalacji z toaletami.
To powoduje pewien problem, ponieważ czasami nie ma możliwości odseparowania tych dwu rodzajów ścieków.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Witam,

Poniżej linki do dwóch prostych urządzeń

https://sklep.enerzon.pl/zuzycie-wod...-z750-6kw.html  Zypho miałem w rękach - wygląda naprawdę solidnie
http://www.ecomax.info.pl/oferta/zyp...eplej/zypho/42

oraz produkt polskiego naukowca/wynalazcy 
http://www.dworekpolski.pl/oferta/odzyskwa

pozdrawiam





> Czy ktoś z forumowiczów może polecić jakieś gotowe rozwiązanie lub firmę które wykonuje instalacje odzyskujące energię ze ścieków?
> 
> 
> Znalazłem coś takiego http://www.sewageheatrecovery.com/piranha/ ale niestety firma kanadyjska.
> 
> Znalazłem też polskie urządzenie - odzyskwa ściekowa. Niestety to urządzenie wymaga oddzielnej instalacji kanalizacyjnej dla wody (wanna, zlew, pralka, zmywarka) oraz dla toalet. Odzyskwa nie może być podłączona do instalacji z toaletami.
> To powoduje pewien problem, ponieważ czasami nie ma możliwości odseparowania tych dwu rodzajów ścieków.

----------


## Barth3z

> Witam,
> 
> Poniżej linki do dwóch prostych urządzeń
> 
> https://sklep.enerzon.pl/zuzycie-wod...-z750-6kw.html  Zypho miałem w rękach - wygląda naprawdę solidnie
> http://www.ecomax.info.pl/oferta/zyp...eplej/zypho/42
> 
> oraz produkt polskiego naukowca/wynalazcy 
> http://www.dworekpolski.pl/oferta/odzyskwa
> ...


A tu masz po rusku:
http://sdinfo.ru/waste-water-heat-recovery/
Taniej się nie da  :smile:

----------


## Adam626

inwestycja nieuzasadniona ekonomicznie. Jeśli na dobę idzie gazu na CWU 0,8m3 z czego czesc ogrzewa dom np przy kąpieli to ile z tego uzyskacie? 0,2m3 gazu czyli 40 groszy na dobę? A jakim kosztem?

----------


## Barth3z

> inwestycja nieuzasadniona ekonomicznie. Jeśli na dobę idzie gazu na CWU 0,8m3 z czego czesc ogrzewa dom np przy kąpieli to ile z tego uzyskacie? 0,2m3 gazu czyli 40 groszy na dobę? A jakim kosztem?


40gr na dobę to 150zł rocznie. Mój wymiennik kosztował jakieś 400zł. Zwrot po 2,5 roku.

Użytkuje już taki wymiennik drugi rok i mam pewne wnioski. Po pierwsze, aby taki wymiennik osadzić wewnątrz domu to należy zadbać o jego dobrą szczelność. Trochę się namęczyłem, żeby tą moją pokrywę żeliwną dobrze uszczelnić. Bogaty o pewne doświadczenia, dziś poszedłbym w coś takiego, co na nazywa się odstojnik/separator tłuszczu, np:


I jeszcze jedno, na pewno nie zrezygnowałbym z takiego zasobnika. Będzie w kolejnym domu  :wink:

----------


## humidorek

A jak sądzicie - jeśli mamy wodę szarą z wody używanej przez kilkadziesiąt osób głównie w godzinach 6-8 i 17-23, oraz planujemy odbiór ciepła w tym samym mniej więcej czasie (na potrzeby CWU i wentylacji), to jaka powinna być optymalna wielkość zbiornika? Wstępnie planowałem ją na odpowiadającą dziennemu napływowi (3600l) i taki też wstawiłem (betonowe szmbo 3300l). Ale dyskusja w moim wątku (http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-do-wentylacji) skłoniła mnie do rozważań, czy to dobra decyzja, czy ciepło z nowych ścieków nie rozpłynie się po całym zbiorniku i nie będzie jak go zebrać wężownicą...

Może powinien to być zbiornik o wielkości odpowiadającej napływowi z 2h (bo przecież prawie od razu to ciepło zużyjemy). Czyli u mnie byłoby to 400l. Mógłbym zatem w mój zbiornik betonowy wstawić typową beczkę separatora tłuszczu np najmniejszy z tych http://biocent.com.pl/separatory-tluszczu/

Jakie macie doświadczenia/wiedzę w tej kwestii?

----------

